# PDTs?



## chrisf (10 Feb 2009)

Just out of curiosity, are PDTs still in service?

As I'd really like to remove the mounts for said PDT (Which was never installed, and likely never even purchased) from my truck, toss them into the back of my my office, and free up some real-estate. Or is somone likely to rap my knuckles for that?


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Feb 2009)

Pretty sure those mounts are part of the comm suite installation, so you can't remove them. PDTs are effectively dead, SAM5 for SAS is going to be run on CF30 laptops, and your old PDT mounts probably will get removed when they come around to do the SR2 upgrades in the summer sometime.

I have the link at work to check whats supposed to be part of the Comm Suite based on the AC xx.xxx number assigned, I can post it tomorrow.


----------



## dapaterson (10 Feb 2009)

Vehicle configurations are controlled.  Making your own customizations is frowned upon - even discouraged - even a chargeable offense, in some circumstances.

If you have any mods you'd like to make go through your friendly neighbourhood maintainers - they can tell you what is in the art of the possible while remaining within the art of the permitted.


----------



## chrisf (10 Feb 2009)

I was just curious if i could ever reasonably expect there to be a PDT installed... there's never been a PDT there for as long as the truck has had a TCCCS install. We do have multiple printers in stock though for some strange reason....


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Feb 2009)

PDTs sorta crashed and burned when in the early 21st Century someone wised up and asked why we were using 386 computers with Unix. One of Gen. Hillier's legacies is the willingness of the CoC to use COTS gear, instead of paying for development costs for "army" gear. CF30s are the new wave, but you'll still be waiting a while, especially in the Reserve world to see any of this new kit.


----------



## willy (11 Feb 2009)

ECC's are not up to you to change, but you can start the ball rolling to do so.  Submit an email saying that there is no PDT in stock to install and request permission to remove the bracket.  (In the mean time, get auth from your supervisor to take it out and keep it on hand for a quick re-install if required).

It will take a while for official auth to come through.  Be prepared to quote refs to pers who cling to the ECC like it's the bible without having an understanding of the system.  I once removed the (redundant) sigs batteries from the back of a veh which kept boiling them.  I had to explain that decision every few months to pers with no knowledge of the "what" but who really wanted to know "why".


----------



## chrisf (11 Feb 2009)

Of course I planned on keeping it on hand, I don't see any difference between say, removing the PDT bracket, and say, leaving my spare FOCA cable in my office to make more room in the truck. It's not as if I'm drilling a hole in the side of the truck .

So then the next quesion is, who do I submit said e-mail to?

(As a side note, before anyone mentions it, I'm also aware that if it's removed, even with the best of intentions, there's always a chance it' will eventually end up forgotten in a dusty corner, but, if the PDTs are gone, and gone for good, I'm willing to risk that. Found some interesting things recently after cutting a few locks on some storage lockers... everyone assumed the locks were just owned by somone else... turns out the actual owner had been released from the unit for several years, and the kit assumed lost or destroyed)


----------

